# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հետաքրքիր գործնական գաղափար Fast Food կոչվող մշակույթի վերաբերյալ

## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Մինչ գրում եմ իմ գրառումը, կցանկանամ ասել, որ քաղցած էի, քանզի մի հետարքիր կայքում գտա Հայաստանում գործող հայտնի ընկերություններին՝ մասնավորապես Պոնչիկանոցի մասին մի կարեւոր փաստաթուղթ, որն էլ ըստ սովորական երեւույթի գռգռեց քաղցածության գեղձերս (պոնչիկները, այլ ոչ թե փաստաթղթերը) :Smile:   :Yerexa: ։ Եւ այդ փաստաթղթի կարեւորությունն ինձ հուշեց այն, ինչ կգրեմ այստեղ։

Որքան լսել եմ, մայրաքաղաք Երեւանում գործում են մի քանի անվանի, ու շատ էլ համեղ ուտեսներ մատուցող ռեստորաններ, սրճարաններ… Հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել տնտեսագետների եւ պահանջարկ ներկայացնող անձանց կարծիքը հետեւյալ գաղափար–առաջարկի մասին՝

ա) Արդյոք կցանկանա՞ք տեսնել ձեր շատ սիրած ու հայտնի հայկական ռեստորանների, սրճարանների բաժանմունքները _(ռեստորան, սրճարան, որի տերը, կամ բաժնետերը, օգտվում է համբավ ունեցող այդ ընկերության կողմից տրված ընկերության անվան օգտագործման իրավունքնից)_ Հայաստանի հանրապետության այլ քաղաքներում, գյուղերում _(պարզեցնելու համար օգտվենք McDonald, Subway, Starbucks, Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf franchiseների մոդելից)_։ բ) Թե՞ այդպիսի բաժանմունքները կստեղծեն «անարդար» մրցակցություն, եւ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ էլ կկորցնեն իրենց ավանդական համն ու հոտը։

Ցանկալի է լսել ցանկացած կարծիք։

Շնորհակալություն,

----------

